# Sharing Netflix password may soon be a crime!



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"NASHVILLE, Tenn. (AP) â€" State lawmakers in country music's capital have passed a groundbreaking measure that would make it a crime to use a friend's login â€" even with permission â€" to listen to songs or watch movies from services such as Netflix or Rhapsody."

Story Here


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

It's amazing to me, with all the problems states are facing, they waste valuable legislative time and effort on something so insignificant.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

I believe this is part of the reason satellite and cable services are so expensive! It's just becoming too easy to get free media. i don't see how anyone is going to be able to control password sharing anyway. That's like saying I can't drive my parents or a friends car.


----------

